# Craig Sharmat Neil Andersson Project Pre-Release!...Review Added



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 1, 2021)

I am proud to announce my new album in collaboration with Neil Andersson (of Pearl Django fame) "Strings".
This is not your normal Gypsy Jazz guitar album. It is mostly lush strings with Gypsy Jazz playing. It would be great if you could pre-save or pre-add if you are a subscriber on any of the lists in the link. It would be most appreciated, hope you like a relaxed Gypsy Jazz ride.
This album uses a combination of mocked up strings and real string overlays with of course Gypsy Jazz guitar playing featured.









"Strings"


The new album from Craig Sharmat and Neil Andersson




ffm.to






iTunes has a preview of all the songs!

New review!









â€œStringsâ€ – Craig Sharmat & Neil Andersson (Innervision Records) | Jazz Guitar Society






www.jazzguitarsociety.com


----------



## wst3 (Mar 2, 2021)

Done! Can't wait!!


----------



## Arbee (Mar 2, 2021)

Sounds gorgeous Craig, wish you every success with it!


----------



## sinkd (Mar 4, 2021)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I am proud to announce my new album in collaboration with Neil Andersson (of Pearl Django fame) "Strings".
> This is not your normal Gypsy Jazz guitar album. It is mostly lush strings with Gypsy Jazz playing. It would be great if you could pre-save or pre-add if you are a subscriber on any of the lists in the link. It would be most appreciated, hope you like a relaxed Gypsy Jazz ride.
> This album uses a combination of mocked up strings and real string overlays with of course Gypsy Jazz guitar playing featured.
> 
> ...


Lovely string writing, Craig. Congrats! Pre-added to my Spotify.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 4, 2021)

Thanks so much guys and thank you Damon and Bill for adding it!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 4, 2021)

Congrats on the release and looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Mar 5, 2021)

Congrats! Love the vibe. Pre-saved.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 5, 2021)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> Congrats! Love the vibe. Pre-saved.


Thanks!
Btw though we have quite a few live musicians your trumpet made the cut on Mood Indigo.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Mar 6, 2021)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Thanks!
> Btw though we have quite a few live musicians your trumpet made the cut on Mood Indigo.


Wow, really? Were honored. Stoked to hear the whole thing.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 11, 2021)

Review from jazzguitarsociety.com









â€œStringsâ€ – Craig Sharmat & Neil Andersson (Innervision Records) | Jazz Guitar Society






www.jazzguitarsociety.com


----------

